# Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has heard or tried this????

Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I won't buy any tearstain removal product that does not list the ingredients. And I'm not inclined to buy any product like this from a website that does not appear to be a real company in the business of selling a variety of animal related products. I'm not opposed to buying beds or clothes or trinkets that are made by individuals running home-based businesses, but a "secret ingredients" product to put in or near my dogs' eyes ... not for me, thanks.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Tiger's Mom said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard or tried this????
> 
> Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover


Yes, a while back. It is in the same catagory as Eye Envy. I've just about tried every OTC product that has come out. I am guilable. :brownbag::no2: I want an easy quick fix. :blush:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tina said:


> *Yes, a while back*. It is in the same catagory as Eye Envy. I've just about tried every OTC product that has come out. I am guilable. :brownbag::no2: I want an easy quick fix. :blush:


Tina, so did it work? What were the results? I"m presuming that it didn't?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

iheartbisou said:


> Tina, so did it work? What were the results? I"m presuming that it didn't?


It didn't work for me. Was very disappointed in it. It was suppose to be a great product made by top groomers. There isn't an ingredient list on it.


----------



## Chantilly Lace (Jan 31, 2010)

Tiger's Mom said:


> Just wondering if anyone has heard or tried this????
> 
> Maltese Secret Stay White Tear Stain Remover


Save your money, the answer is no!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I would want to know what the list of ingredients is before I try a product. But I have never used it and I have tried several topical products. Save your money.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i've tried them all nothing works ,spa facial scub is way better .


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I tried it a few yrs ago. I thought it worked about as good as Hydrogen Peroxide or the M.O.M recipe if you use it consistantly. It did fade Hannahs tearstains some while they grew out. It does not "cure" tearstaining though.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Heard of it, yes.Tried it, no. Sorry.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

MaryH said:


> I won't buy any tearstain removal product that does not list the ingredients. And I'm not inclined to buy any product like this from a website that does not appear to be a real company in the business of selling a variety of animal related products. I'm not opposed to buying beds or clothes or trinkets that are made by individuals running home-based businesses, but a "secret ingredients" product to put in or near my dogs' eyes ... not for me, thanks.


 
oh that is good to know . .I just stumbled on the website so I thought I'd ask . . .better safe than sorry :w00t:


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

Tina said:


> Yes, a while back. It is in the same catagory as Eye Envy. I've just about tried every OTC product that has come out. I am guilable. :brownbag::no2: I want an easy quick fix. :blush:


well that is understandable . .I am a bit desparate too, although I really need to chill as she is in her teething stage right now and am told this could definitely cause tear stains :blush:


----------

